# Problem mit Schneidplotter Grafityp csr



## tropical-punch (12. Juli 2004)

Hi,

bin ganz neu und absoluter Laie . Habe mich ein bisschen mit Corel angefreundet und möchte jetzt gern unsere Teamkleidung gestalten. Soweit sogut. Schneidesoftware Easycut 3.5. (alt, aber...) funktioniert. Mein Problem:

Der Schneideplotter Grafityp csr ist ein sehr altes Gerät. Die Schneide-Info vom PC geht raus, kommt aber nicht am Plotter an; er regt sich einfach nicht. Hier nun meine FRagen:

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Modell? Kann ich Fehler beim Anschließen gemacht haben? Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo ich vielleicht ein Handbuch fü den Plotter bekommen kann? Bin für alle Anregungen dankbar... 

Danke an alle...

... und Gruß aus Potsdam


----------



## benkirane (19. Juli 2004)

*plotter*

Hi, ich habe die betriebsanleitung, ich kann dir eine kopie machen. stattdessen brauche ich eine kopie von deine Software, ich habe ein plotter bekommen leider ohne software, und der Hersteller kann mir das nicht liefern weil es nicht mehr gibt.
mfg.
nabil
email: bsn@gmx.at
Tel: 0043 664 57 86 204


----------



## tropical-punch (19. Juli 2004)

*software*

...die funktioniert doch nur mit Dongel. Hast Du den?

Danke bezüglich des Handbuchs. Habe aber jetzt schon eins. Hab die Firma angeschrieben und die haben doch prompt eins als pdf geschickt.


----------



## dwsklee (20. Juli 2004)

Und funktioniert Ihr Plotter jetzt oder gibt es immer noch das Problem

MfG Klee


----------



## rfleischer (16. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ebenfalls so einen Schneidplotter und stehe vor dem selben Problem.
Er tut nichts. Ich vermute das es am Kabel liegt. Hat jemand eine  Ahnung von
dem Kabel? Pinbelegung etc?

Als Software versuche ich dahedisign zu verwenden. Diese gibt es als Demo
unter http://www.dahedisign.com herunterzuladen.

Für einen Hinweis bin ich sehr dankbar!

René


----------



## Sundauner (19. August 2004)

*Grafityp CSR ECOM2*

Hallo,

ich habe auch diese Gerät erworben, und mir fehlt auch die Anleitung, und das Kabel.

Wer kann helfen 


Als Software müsste GoCut funktionieren, die haben einen Treiber für dieses Gerät

http://www.cocut.com/index.dml?unten=support/driver.dml&von=html&j=&q=cocut&von=oben

Das Gerät soll ja mit dem Roland CAMM 1 fast Baugleich sein.


----------



## rfleischer (19. August 2004)

*Re: Grafityp CSR ECOM2*

Hallo,

das habe ich vom Hersteller des Plotters bekommen.

```
Plotter pin assignments 

The plotter connection with the computer is realized with an RS-232 serial line. 

The plotter interface is of DCE type:
                pin 1  : Physical ground
                pin 2   : Transmit data
                pin 3   : Receive data
                pin 5   : Clear to send
                pin 7   : Signal Ground
                pin 8   : Carrier detector
                pin 20 : Data Terminal Ready 

To realize a reliable connection on the plotte side we advise to deconnect pin 1, and to link link pin 5, 8 and 20.
```



```
Plottercable 9pin female (PC) to 25pin male (plotter) 

1   -|-----  20
6   -|
2   -------   2
3   -------   3
4   -----|-   5
            |-   6
            |-   8
5   -------   7
8   -------   4 



Plottercable 25pin female (PC) to 25pin male (plotter) 

8     -|-----   20
6     -|
3     -------   2
2     -------   3
20   -----|--   5
              |--   6
              |--   8
7     -------   7
5     -------   4 



Data communication 

Baudrate : 2400 or 9600
DataBits : 8
StopBit : 1
Parity : No
Protocol : Hardware

or for software procut
```


http://www.conclipse.com/Download/ProCut cable connections  (PT36AWA).pdf


----------



## Sundauner (20. August 2004)

*Kabel*

Und welche Belegung nehmen wir jetzt ?

Also die ASCII  Zeichen Verbindungen habe ich nicht ganz verstanden.

Hast Du schon ein Kabel probiert 

DAs PDF ist wohl nur für die Software ProCut.

Kann nur hoffen das ich ein Kabel mit geliefert bekomme.

Ansonsten muss ich es wohl probieren.

Wir sind hier wohl schon 3 Leute die das Gerät nicht benutzen können :-((


----------



## Sundauner (26. August 2004)

*CSR mit Signgo*

Also etwas Zeichnet er bereits, aber so  richtig funktioniert er noch nicht.

Mit der Kabebelung von oben und dem Programm Signgo http://www.signgo.com
versuche ich jetzt etwas mit einem Stift zu Zeichnen.

Irgend wie habe ich Probleme mit dem Papierformat.

Ich benutze den CSR 700 Treiber.
Baudrate 2400 Baud, mit 9600 geht es einfach nicht. !


Habe mir auch ein KAbel für de Demo Version von Eurocut gelötet, aber damit bricht der Plotter immer ab.


mfg


----------



## rfleischer (26. August 2004)

*Re: Kabel*

Hallo,

welches Kabel hast Du denn genommen? Das für Procut?

meine eMail: rfleischer@t-online.de

René


----------



## Systemofadown (26. August 2004)

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage!

Was is das Programm eingentlich und was bewirt oder bringt es denn

Mich interressiert das ziemlich da hier ja ziemlich gut gepostete wird 

MFG Das System mit dem M und N Fehler ;-)


----------



## rfleischer (26. August 2004)

*Schneidsoftware*

Hallo,

es gibt diverse Software für Schneidplotter. Die steuern die Plotter so an das beim Schneiden auch der Offset des Messers berücksichtigt wird, kommt auf den Plotter an. Bei einem Plotter mit Schleppmesser ist das sehr wichtig. Ein Plotter mit Tangentialmesser, richtet sich immer in Bewegungsrichtung aus, ist ntürlich genauer beim Schneiden, vorallem bei kleinen Schriften.

Weitere Hinweise für Folienverarbeitung zum Beispiel bei

http://www.cgmberlin.de/verbrauch/F...idefolie_schneidefolien_selbstklebefolien.htm

Soll aber keine Werbung sein!

René Fleischer


----------



## Sundauner (27. August 2004)

*signgo mit Grafityp csr 2*

Also ich habe den Cutter jetzt soweit, das er mir einen Grafik und Test Zeichnet.

Ich habe die Einstellung einers der CSR Treiber verändert.

Weite 500
Länge 700 (hier scheint es noch ein Problem zu geben)
Flow Control ( nichts ankreuzen)
Wichtig 2400 Baud 


Für die richtige Grösse ist es wichtig den Wert Step Size auf 0,05 zu setzen.

Mit dieser Einstellung ist es mir gelungen eine Zeile mit Grafik und Text zu Plotten.
Die Zweite Zeile macht Probleme er fängt an nur noch Striche zu Zeichnen und das Papier wird aus der Halterung gefahren.
Ich teste mit einer Schreibtischunterlage das Papier der Unterlage ist  600x 400
und passt gut in den Plotter der ja Filie bis 600m aufnehmen kann.

Aber wie ist die Max Länge dier er schneiden kann 
Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob die 500 richtig sind, da die anderen csr Plotter Treiber mit 450 eingetragen sind.

DAs Kabel ist wie  bereits hier geschrieben  lt. Angabe Grafityp.

Also, wer kann genaue Angaben über die Max Papierformate (Schneideformat) machen.

Das Handbuch ( die paar Zettel) ist ja nicht gerade sehr gut.
Oder hat noch jemand die Original alte DOS Software mit dem das Gerät wal verkauft wurde ?

Tschau


----------



## rfleischer (27. August 2004)

*Re: signgo mit Grafityp csr 2*

Hallo,

bei geht das Teil immer noch nicht.

Sundauner kannst Du mir bitte noch mal Deine verwendete Kabelbelegung
schicken?

eMail bitte an: rfleischer@t-online.de

Danke Dir!

René


----------



## j7marc (22. November 2004)

Hello, some weeks ago i got a csr plotter.
Thanks to you all i now can use it, i got the original pc (1985) with it but it could only use about 10 types of letters.
Now i can cut everything with casmate and your cable scheme.
In casmate i just have to reduce the size by 50% but other then that it works well.
Great this forum.

thanks marc (holland)


----------



## tropical-punch (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

war leider eine ganze Weile abwesend.... Wer also die Anleitung zum Plotter braucht... Kann gern per PN seine e-mail-Adresse hinterlassen. Ich schicke sie als PDF an Euch raus... 
Gruß T.-P.


----------



## baba11 (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo.
Auch ich habe einen Grafityp csr Schneidplotter, und bräuchte das Handbuch.
Es währe sehr nett, wenn Sie es mir an meine E-Mail-Adresse zusenden würden.
MfG. baba11


----------

